# IE DNS error help



## ZeppelinRocks (May 21, 2007)

When I try to use IE, i go to a website and it displays this message:
The page cannot be displayed 
The page you are looking for is currently unavailable. The Web site might be experiencing technical difficulties, or you may need to adjust your browser settings. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Please try the following:

Click the Refresh button, or try again later.

If you typed the page address in the Address bar, make sure that it is spelled correctly.

To check your connection settings, click the Tools menu, and then click Internet Options. On the Connections tab, click Settings. The settings should match those provided by your local area network (LAN) administrator or Internet service provider (ISP). 
If your Network Administrator has enabled it, Microsoft Windows can examine your network and automatically discover network connection settings.
If you would like Windows to try and discover them, 
click Detect Network Settings 
Some sites require 128-bit connection security. Click the Help menu and then click About Internet Explorer to determine what strength security you have installed. 
If you are trying to reach a secure site, make sure your Security settings can support it. Click the Tools menu, and then click Internet Options. On the Advanced tab, scroll to the Security section and check settings for SSL 2.0, SSL 3.0, TLS 1.0, PCT 1.0. 
Click the Back button to try another link. 



Cannot find server or DNS Error
Internet Explorer 
When I use AOL, it lets me connect and everything.
I use Windows ME, with a Motorola SURFBoard Modem. I have McAffe Firewall.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

"When I use AOL, it lets me connect and everything."

Sometimes you just have to choose--AOL or "normal" internet service (but not both).


----------



## ZeppelinRocks (May 21, 2007)

So there's no way I can use IE, even though I got rid of AOL?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

ahhh the perils of AOL... sounds like that you have to use their software in order to get to the internet.

If you switch to a different internet provider, you will be / should be able to use IE


----------



## MN_N8VTech (Jun 7, 2001)

Did this problem just start? or what triggered it? It may be your McAfee firewall too, try disabling that temporarily.


----------



## ZeppelinRocks (May 21, 2007)

I don't know when it started. I just downloaded Mozilla Firefox yesterday, and it worked. Then today I tried it and it said it couldn't connect to a server. I tried disabling my firewall, but it didn't work.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

it sounds like you need your AOL program to run first so it can connect to the service to allow you onto the internet. I have seen this done before.


----------



## ZeppelinRocks (May 21, 2007)

I'm signed on to AOL right now, and Firefox is up too, but it won't let me on Firefox.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Then I would confirm it with AOL then because it sounds like that you are only able to use their software.


----------



## ZeppelinRocks (May 21, 2007)

I was using Firefox yesterday though. I think it's my firewall, because when I installed it yesterday, it popped up with a prompt asking if i should allow Firefox access to the internet, and I clicked yes. But today it doesn't pop up and it wont connect at all.


----------



## ZeppelinRocks (May 21, 2007)

If it helps, AIM works.


----------



## ZeppelinRocks (May 21, 2007)

If anyone can help, it would be appreciated.


----------



## MN_N8VTech (Jun 7, 2001)

It appears that your AOL software has a built in firewall that is blocking things even though you allowed them. AOL is quite controlling. I would talk to AOL.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I would uninstall AOL and get a real ISP.


----------



## MN_N8VTech (Jun 7, 2001)

I concur! I work for an ISP so I was trying not to give an opinion, but Ive seen AOL disallow internet on several hundred machines. Uninstall all instances of AOL and everything magically works.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Twice recently I've had to rebuild machines after the user loaded AOL's "Security Suite", they would never connect properly after that. Even an uninstall wouldn't help, AOL is frequently worse than a virus!


----------

